
Did I Make a Mistake Selling Del.icio.us to Yahoo? - fraqed
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/10/did-i-make-a-mistake-selling-del-icio-us-to-yahoo.html
======
philipswood
I _still_ miss del.icio.us (was explaining it to someone younger a few months
ago) and I haven't come across anything that solves the (rather common)
problem it solved in a equally satisfying way..

:(

